# What Classic Monster Should You Be For Halloween?



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Really, not another senseless quiz!

http://www.playbuzz.com/jonb10/what-classic-monster-should-you-be-for-halloween

I got '_Vampire_':

_Vampires are, by nature, stylish, sleek, and sexy_

>_> <_<


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

No such thing as a senseless quiz, only senseless quiz takers.

I'm obviously too wrapped up in the site. I got Mummy - Your adventurous spirit and natural knack for being "unique" makes this classic creature costume a perfect fit for you this Halloween.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

Quite fitting, I suppose.
In any case, I used to love watching the old Lon Chaney Jr wolfman stuff late at night.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Vampire
"This may be one of the most popular costume choices of all time - but it's that way for a reason! We've gathered you're fond of the social aspect of Halloween, and there's no better group-costume idea than a gaggle of Vampires (or is it a pack? It's probably "pack"). Vampires are, by nature, stylish, sleek, and sexy - three things that can never serve you wrong whilst on the prowl at a costume party. Just don't get too carried away with the 'blood sucking' puns and you're all set."
Interesting they should say I'm fond of the social aspects of parties. I am very introverted.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Vampire...this I knew already!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

So, my leetle bubbelehs, is zer a _Golum_ on dat leest?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I would go as Sergei Prokofiev. It would scare the hell out of anybody.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Dreadful panic down my spine; You should dress like Herbert von Karajan......

No kidding... I got Bela Lugosi!! (Even if I think that HvK is a much more appropriate a Vampire the Uncle Bela!) ut:

/ptr


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Taggart said:


> No such thing as a senseless quiz, only senseless quiz takers.
> 
> I'm obviously too wrapped up in the site. I got Mummy - Your adventurous spirit and natural knack for being "unique" makes this classic creature costume a perfect fit for you this Halloween.


Yes. It's not the quiz preparers' fault if the quiz taker doesn't correlate well.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

MoonlightSonata said:


> Vampire
> "This may be one of the most popular costume choices of all time - but it's that way for a reason! We've gathered you're fond of the social aspect of Halloween, and there's no better group-costume idea than a gaggle of Vampires (or is it a pack? It's probably "pack"). Vampires are, by nature, stylish, sleek, and sexy - three things that can never serve you wrong whilst on the prowl at a costume party. Just don't get too carried away with the 'blood sucking' puns and you're all set."
> Interesting they should say I'm fond of the social aspects of parties. I am very introverted.


All of the above.

You really want to scare and confuse people, you should dress up as Hans Pfitzner, a Nazi sympathizer and ardent anti-modernist.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Here's a properly scary one:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Figleaf said:


> Here's a properly scary one:
> 
> View attachment 53589


A pithy person's nightmare and a procrastinator's dream.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

I would prefer Dracula. So I can just sit at home and drink wine all night.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Vesuvius said:


> I would prefer Dracula. So I can just sit at home and drink wine all night.


Wine? Don't you mean blood? Lame-O


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Morimur said:


> Wine? Don't you mean blood? Lame-O


I was pointing to my egregious disposition towards getting drunk. Blood is for the straight-laced vampires.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Mahlerian said:


> All of the above.
> 
> You really want to scare and confuse people, you should dress up as Hans Pfitzner, a Nazi sympathizer and ardent anti-modernist.


Not to derail the thread but:
Mahlerian, I am just reading up on this name that you just introduced me to. It doesn't appear to be quite as cut and dried as "Pfitzner, a Nazi Sympathizer."

According to wikipedia, the most trusted source on the internet(yeah, I'm obviously joking about that, but still), Pfitzner "fell out with the chief of the Nazi's" and had maintained a high regard for jewish musicians like Mendelssohn, and "contradicted him(Hitler) regarding the homosexual and antisemitic thinker Otto Weininger."

From what I gather, it appears his relationship with the Nazi party and German Nationalism was very complicated and internally bitter. Can't be too much different than Shostakovich and his relationship to the Soviet government. In Pfitzner's case, he seems to have been fairly sympathetic towards jewish people.

That being said, by modern standards, the picture of him looks rather scary. Still, I think you are doing the man a disservice by calling him a Nazi sympathizer and are doing musical "conservatives"(though I hate that label) a bigger disservice by even mentioning that with Nazi sympathizing.

Just saying.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I got Vampire, by the way.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

clavichorder said:


> That being said, by modern standards, the picture of him looks rather scary. Still, I think you are doing the man a disservice by calling him a Nazi sympathizer and are doing musical "conservatives"(though I hate that label) a bigger disservice by even mentioning that with Nazi sympathizing.


I understand the problem, but I didn't say he was a "conservative", but rather an "anti-modernist". One can be the first without being the second.

Obviously, there were musical conservatives such as Strauss and Schimdt (who ended up writing part of a Nazi cantata, which he didn't finish, but was apparently apolitical) who were not Nazi sympathizers, nor were they nearly as virulently anti-modernist in their outlook.

There were also modernists who tended towards fascism, such as Stravinsky.

Perhaps I would have been better advised to say "antisemite and extreme nationalist", but I don't mean to imply that he would have personally advocated for the mass murder of Jews.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Mahlerian said:


> I understand the problem, but I didn't say he was a "conservative", but rather an "anti-modernist". One can be the first without being the second.
> 
> Obviously, there were musical conservatives such as Strauss and Schimdt (who ended up writing part of a Nazi cantata, which he didn't finish, but was apparently apolitical) who were not Nazi sympathizers, nor were they nearly as virulently anti-modernist in their outlook.
> 
> ...


Where do you get that he was anti-Semite? In my cursory reading, it seems that quite the opposite was true. He claimed that he could not improve on Mendelssohn's Midsummer Night dream when the nazi's commissioned him to re write it, and refused to and helped out living jewish musicians in his time, under the very nose of the nazi's. That doesn't sound antisemitic.

But I'm willing to allow that I have my facts wrong since there are more valid sources out there than wiki.

It seems like Pfitzner was a mixed bag. My assessment it that he empathised with individuals despite being culturally ingrained in mainstream antisemitism. Not actively a bad person and in some cases, a decent one.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

clavichorder said:


> Where do you get that he was anti-Semite? In my cursory reading, it seems that quite the opposite was true. He claimed that he could not improve on Mendelssohn's Midsummer Night dream when the nazi's commissioned him to re write it, and refused to and helped out living jewish musicians in his time, under the very nose of the nazi's. That doesn't sound antisemitic.
> 
> But I'm willing to allow that I have my facts wrong since there are more valid sources out there than wiki.





Alex Ross said:


> In 1919, Pfitzner wrote "The New Aesthetic of Musical Impotence," attacking a "Jewish international spirit."





> Pfitzner was visited in the hospital by the already active Hitler and they discussed "Jewish war crimes."





Hans Rudolf Vaget said:


> None of this, however, can detract from the sad fact that Pfitzner was in basic ideological agreement with the Nazi regime. There is no record of any significant criticism or any gesture of resistance or opposition.





> It seems like Pfitzner was a mixed bag.


Problematic and living in problematic times, to be sure.

The main brunt of my first comment in this thread was about his obscurity, anyway, much more than his politics.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I just got this outfit this evening in the mail, I'm gonna wear it for a few Halloween parties. 










Once I get some makeup to make my face deathly pale, I'm gonna take a pic. or 20


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I have decided I will go as an Ebola virus.


----------

